# Brit Passport



## Noddy6 (Jul 8, 2013)

I am travelling back to the UK and hope to get my passport renewed from a local post office whilst on holiday, using the drop in service and have it returned at my Sisters address. This takes about 3 weeks but I need to return to Germany sooner. Could I use my German Aufenthaltserlaubnis at Dover to get out of the UK, I think only the French check it going out, could they stop me returning to Germany, is it worth the risk?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

You can't use the 'Aufenhaltserlaubnis' as a passport substitute. It only shows you have permission to stay in Germany. I certainly wouldn't leave the UK without a valid passport. Not worth the risk IMHO! If you can, then just get it renewed from Germany when you get back and don't intend to travel for a while. Mine took about 2-3 weeks.


----------

